# Now This Is A Real Motorcycle



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

I want one so badly.....


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Pass. Rather have a proper Black Shadow.


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

Lovely, they do a nice vincent as well. Have you seen their site. real eye candy.

JMR

Foz


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> Pass. Rather have a proper Black Shadow


Its not supposed to be a Black Shadow....FYI the Black Shadow did not have a Norton frame.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Regal325 said:


> Its not supposed to be a Black Shadow....FYI the Black Shadow did not have a Norton frame.


No? Really? You don't say? I would never have guessed.

Please, the fact I suggest I would rather have a Black Shadow should signal to you that I probably know a hell of a lot more about Vincent than the comment about Norton frames suggests. Mmmmmkay?


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> Please, the fact I suggest I would rather have a Black Shadow should signal to you that I probably know a hell of a lot more about Vincent than the comment about Norton frames suggests. Mmmmmkay


Probably suggest that you didnt bother to read the original posting kayyy


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

During the pereiod 1961 to 1962, I owned a Black Shadow and also (for just a couple of months ), a Black Knight...which I didnt like at all.

During my ownership if the Black Shadow, I always thought that the handling could use some improvement and, because I lacked the mechanical skill, I could not do much about it.

I'm surprised that anyone would mistake the Norvin for a Black Shadow though....

Roger


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2006)

Regal325 said:


> Probably suggest that you didnt bother to read the original posting kayyy


No, I think it's that you have a real attitude problem. Now nick off and let the grown ups talk now.



Roger said:


> I'm surprised that anyone would mistake the Norvin for a Black Shadow though....


I'm done with this discussion. If you really think ANYONE could mistake that abomination above for a pure Vincent there's nothing more to say.

Adios.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Can`t argue with you there Roger, definitely a real bike, very cool


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> No, I think it's that you have a real attitude problem. Now nick off and let the grown ups talk now.


Oh dear...another self-appointed _expert_....probably a biker-wanna-be


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> Can`t argue with you there Roger, definitely a real bike, very cool


Sure is Mach......for the afficianado...



> If you really think ANYONE could mistake that abomination above for a pure Vincent there's nothing more to say.


With respect, it was YOU who brought the Black Shadow into the equation, and from your posting, it gives the impression that you were not aware of the difference.....as Regal325 was good enough to point out to you.

He and we are not clairvoyant...you should post with a little more care and thought.


----------



## Regal325 (Aug 5, 2005)

> as Regal325 was good enough to point out to you.


Thanks, Roger.....dont waste your effort on him


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

A beautiful bike, just looked at the site, very interesting







It's a lottery win bike though









Good vintage bike show in Bradford for the next month or so, I am going Monday and will get some pic up.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

> I am going Monday and will get some pic up.


Nice one Mark...will look forward to that.....

Interesting little story.....

Friend of mine who lived 5 doors down the road, spent several years restoring a 1936 Cotton 350 twin-port single.

Now Mike was a buyer for a local scrap merchant (quite a big organisation)....he was sent to a factory clearout in Gloucester which was the old Cotton M/C factory. Whilst checking one of the outbuildings, he found two wooden crates, each contained a brand-new Cotton 350 Motor.......he bought them very quickly!!!wouldnt tell me what he payed the liquidator, but cast-iron was very cheap per hundredweight back then!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Roger said:


> I want one so badly.....


I know nothing about bike prices, so please excuse me.

Please though, tell me that one is a joke?


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

I know little to nothing about bikes or their prices either and also thought it was a joke when I saw the price of this one. But, its seems that's an old picture. The current price on the JMR website is Â£24,595 + VAT


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Roger said:


> ... 1936 Cotton 350 twin-port single.


Now *that is* a very nice bike.

One of the guys in my local VMCC Section has one of these and it goes like the clappers.

But of course, nothing equals a Matchless _Silver Hawk_.









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thats a nice shot Paul...

Mike used to be a regular on the Banbury Run


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

must be an April fool, surely.... Â£23995.... smells more fishy than Grimsby...


----------

